# Newbie Questions / Toyota Tundra



## Rearden (Aug 28, 2020)

Hello All:

Been reading through the forum, and appreciate what everyone does answering questions and helping folks out.

I'm a newbie and just picked up a Toyota Tundra 5.7 and looking to get a plow for it. Probably going with a Fisher. I know that the HT is the "recommended" but I've also been directed at the the SD 7'6" and some even said the HD7'6". Though many have said that the Tundra could probably handle the HD, the weight does worry me. I've also seen where the HT is said to be too lightweight. I'm just doing a few driveways and a couple of small business parking lots. I'm shopping around now for a good deal on a used plow. Any thoughts, experiences, suggestions from other Tundra owners or others would be appreciated. 

Also. Are the pushplates the same for MM1 and MM2 plows? 

And lastly, I am pretty mechanichally inclined but not a pro. Is installing a plow and wiring something that I can do myself ??

Thanks so much for all the help.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rearden said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Been reading through the forum, and appreciate what everyone does answering questions and helping folks out.
> 
> I'm a newbie and just picked up a Toyota Tundra 5.7 and looking to get a plow for it. Probably going with a Fisher. I know that the HT is the "recommended" but I've also been directed at the the SD 7'6" and some even said the HD7'6". Though many have said that the Tundra could probably handle the HD, the weight does worry me. I've also seen where the HT is said to be too lightweight. I'm just doing a few driveways and a couple of small business parking lots. I'm shopping around now for a good deal on a used plow. Any thoughts, experiences, suggestions from other Tundra owners or others would be appreciated.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/tundra-questions.170111
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/too-all-you-tundra-guys.122911
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/7'6"-v-xt-on-11-tundra.174529
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/bu...ra-double-cab-trd-white-plow-questions.174047

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-ht.116902/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/mount-differences.179175/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-sd-7-6-plow-feedback.170510
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-sd-on-a-jeep-jk-dealer-says-no-other-options.175475
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-sd-or-boss-htx-need-advice.176765



Rearden said:


> Also. Are the pushplates the same for MM1 and MM2 plows?


Yes. But:

1) There are multiple different wiring sets though if you are considering used.

2) a MM1 _plow_ will not work on the Tundra without interference with the bumper



Rearden said:


> And lastly, I am pretty mechanichally inclined but not a pro. Is installing a plow and wiring something that I can do myself ??


No idea.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I had a 2012 Tundra with an 8' HD Fisher and never had an issue. I would not put anything smaller than a 7.5' HD on a Tundra. The push plates are the same for the MM1 and MM2 but, from what ive been told a MM1 wont go on Tundra because it will hit on the pumper. If your pretty mechanically inclined you'll probably be fine installing it your self.


----------

